# "I want to go to England" tribe



## 5796

My DH and I have talked about going to England as a family for so long. But dang it, if the British Pound is so expensive in comparison to the dollar. Sigh.

I am going to hope and pray that some things shift this year and maybe we can go in 2009 or maybe 2010.

If we go I hope BritishMama can meet us for tea.


----------



## kewb

I love England. It would be awesome to go as a family. I will dream with you.


----------



## 5796

I would love to get a little boat and ride the locks with DH and DS.


----------



## guestmama9920

Well right now the pound sucks so it's an awesome time to go! I get free calls so when your bored I can ring you up and give you all the info anyone could ever want.

If you bring me loads of nice cheap yank goods and some olive garden breadsticks your ticket may just be cheaper, but you'd better come quick if you'd like tea cause we want to move back to CA


----------



## 5796

I think Asianyoushi should go to England. It is the same climate I think.


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
I think Asianyoushi should go to England. It is the same climate I think.


huh? me lost


----------



## mysticmomma

i want to go to england too.


----------



## 5796

Doesn't Asianyoushi live in the pacific northwest which is rainy and a bit cloudy and I believe, that is similiar to England, no?


----------



## gardenmom

I want to go to England too, but just as a visitor I think, not to live.


----------



## Maggirayne

Me three!


----------



## mysticmomma

who else can come?


----------



## guestmama9920

my apt bldg is empty, loads of empty flats our own commune!!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I am so there!


----------



## 5796

I worked on a project and we sent some people to Avon and the area around there.. are those highlands, Britishmama..now i can't remember. It looked beautiful. They rode bikes everywhere and the sun was up until 10!

DreamsinDigital, great to see you.. how are you doing? Think the baby can hold out for Aquarius?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 

DreamsinDigital, great to see you.. how are you doing? Think the baby can hold out for Aquarius?

I'm trying to hang in there. I'm hoping for an Aquarius baby but depending on how things go tomorrow at the doctor I may end up with a Capricorn. Of course I will keep you posted. If I go straight to the hospital my husband knows how to post for me


----------



## asianyoushi

hi everyone i am gonna be scarce i have 30 days to move... so packing and cleaning and find a place to live is all i am gonna be doing.... hopefully when hh starts up again i will be in a better place.


----------



## mum5

Can I go too please? I am British, but been in the Us for 13 years now. Have a DH, and 2 dd's and no one has been over there yet!!








It would be too much for us financially right now.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

One thing I forgot. I have a really sweet friend named flapjack that lives in England and after all that she's been through with me over the years I'd love to meet her and hug her and have some scones and tea!


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
One thing I forgot. I have a really sweet friend named flapjack that lives in England and after all that she's been through with me over the years I'd love to meet her and hug her and have some scones and tea!


I totally forgot about FlapJack, who had the best job this holiday season. Someone go get her!!!


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ella-makes-3* 
Can I go too please? I am British, but been in the Us for 13 years now. Have a DH, and 2 dd's and no one has been over there yet!!








It would be too much for us financially right now.


Yes, I hear you about the money. The British have always been so much better about their money than us. That is why the exchange rate kills us!

Ellamakes3, are you in a climate like England here?


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asianyoushi* 
hi everyone i am gonna be scarce i have 30 days to move... so packing and cleaning and find a place to live is all i am gonna be doing.... hopefully when hh starts up again i will be in a better place.


Asianyoushi,
I am sorry about the move. Send me a PM and I will take a look at your chart.


----------



## asianyoushi

thanks. its slowly going.. i pack one box.... dump two bags of trash.... trying to not hoard things anymore. everything has a time and purpose and if its not been used in a LONG time its gone... need to simplify everything especailly since i have no idea where we are going... one option is moving in with my parents but they have a ton of use less junk and not enough storage( they are using the 2 out of 3 bedrooms as walk in storage closets.....)


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asianyoushi* 
thanks. its slowly going.. i pack one box.... dump two bags of trash.... trying to not hoard things anymore. everything has a time and purpose and if its not been used in a LONG time its gone... need to simplify everything especailly since i have no idea where we are going... one option is moving in with my parents but they have a ton of use less junk and not enough storage( they are using the 2 out of 3 bedrooms as walk in storage closets.....)

We moved 4 times in one year. Nothing like that to get you to declutter and let go!







: to you.


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
We moved 4 times in one year. Nothing like that to get you to declutter and let go!







: to you.


try moving overseas twice in 2 years, talk about no junk


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
Yes, I hear you about the money. The British have always been so much better about their money than us. That is why the exchange rate kills us!

Ellamakes3, are you in a climate like England here?


In june it was $410 ish for 250 GBP

now? It's 350 ish for 250 GBP

HUGE difference, not good for brits who like cheap yankie stuff but pretty good if you wanna visit here!


----------



## 5796

yes, it is better now. That is for sure! But the problem over here is the possibility of inflation and job insecurity. Which actually is everywhere.

And we are not done. Astrologically speaking it is sooo NOT done.


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
yes, it is better now. That is for sure! But the problem over here is the possibility of inflation and job insecurity. Which actually is everywhere.

And we are not done. Astrologically speaking it is sooo NOT done.

The worse the pound gets the richer we are, since our clients are in Cali


----------



## mysticmomma

I took part in my very first MBOY! I got a gc from my mil to a local yarn shop, so I was dying to go spend it. Here are my pictures!

Trisha

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## gardenmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I took part in my very first MBOYurl]

Cool stuff! I assume MBOY is a swap of some kind? (I'm a dork about the abbreviations, sorry







.

So you're a knitter too, huh?

edited to add that I bet there are some great yarn shops in ENGLAND. Lots of sheep too....


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmom* 
Cool stuff! I assume MBOY is a swap of some kind? (I'm a dork about the abbreviations, sorry







.

So you're a knitter too, huh?

MBOY is "magical ball of yarn" you take some pretty yarn, knitting notions and other treats and wrap them up together. A google search will bring up some more info and pics!


----------



## asianyoushi

morning


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asianyoushi* 
morning

Hey Lilly. How goes the moving?


----------



## asianyoushi

slowing packing/repacking-two toddlers think its funny to unpack the box i just finished packing.... this is gonna take a while i am afraid...


----------



## asianyoushi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
Asianyoushi,
I am sorry about the move. Send me a PM and I will take a look at your chart.

did u have a chance to look at my chart?


----------



## 5796

This weekend. I promise. School field trip took more time than I realized!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Tracy I just wanted to say again, thank you so much for doing the charts for my husband and me.

I'm a little worried about how much difficulty it seems we'll both have this year. It looks like a lot of conflict, financial problems, struggles for me balancing school and family, struggles for my DH, and my Saturn return.

It's tempting to drop it all and run to England now!


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Tracy I just wanted to say again, thank you so much for doing the charts for my husband and me.

I'm a little worried about how much difficulty it seems we'll both have this year. It looks like a lot of conflict, financial problems, struggles for me balancing school and family, struggles for my DH, and my Saturn return.

It's tempting to drop it all and run to England now!

Like I said, move in next door and I'll pay you watch DS, he's driving me mad


----------



## mysticmomma

Hey ladies! How is everyone. Seems like Tracy has been busy with all of our charts. She's looking into my DH's now too. I'm with Lydia... lets just drop it all and go now!


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Hey ladies! How is everyone. Seems like Tracy has been busy with all of our charts. She's looking into my DH's now too. I'm with Lydia... lets just drop it all and go now!









Not doing mine


----------



## Onemagicmummy

im in england and it sucks. maybe its just my area but it sucks so badly i hate it. i want to move, i cant i am stuck here for at least 4 more years. hate hate hate it. DH is off work sick, going to lose his job so money is getting tight. i hate my area, i just do not fit in here even thought it where i grew up. im the "odd ball"the freak, the weird one, cos i am not like everyone else i BF past 1, i CD, i baby wear, i dont do CIO, i dont stick my kid in childcare just to get some peace. and what makes most people think im nuts is im having my 5th baby and *gasp* planning a home birth. i want to move far far away to a crunchier area near the coast or rural. it has to be my area. someone please tell me the rest of england is not like where i am (north tyneside)

oh i wish i could win the lotto, just enough for a house away from here and i would be happy

Kiz


----------



## asianyoushi

i wish i could win the lotto too. boy that would solve lots of issues... we r trying to file our taxes early and its not going so well.... dh boss is a pita and made a major mistake and the state of oregon HATES ME... ACTAULLY hubby since he is the sole providered...... grr i hate taxes almost as much as moving


----------



## rabbitmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
depending on how things go tomorrow at the doctor I may end up with a Capricorn.

I have one of those, they're lovely!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onemagicmummy* 
someone please tell me the rest of england is not like where i am (north tyneside)

The rest of England is not like where you are, you have to move south!

I want to go to England, too, my husband is from England (south), and he wants to go there, too, I might even want to live there. First I have to either get rid of my fear of flying or get a teleportation device OR convince my husband (and myself) that we want to take the long boat/train ride again, and finish some checkups (health things), and if we are going to live there for a while we have to find a way to get money.

I don't know what I'm doing in this country anymore, I'm so sick of all the trouble and the cold!







:


----------



## gardenmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabbitmum* 
I have one of those, they're lovely!









I AM one of those (a Capricorn), so thank you!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

If anyone is interested, I had a maternity photo shoot today and there are a couple of pics already up on my insanely talented photographer's blog: http://blog.amycrawfordphotography.com/


----------



## mysticmomma

holy hot mama batman! You look glorious! Really, so beautiful.


----------



## mysticmomma

DiD, are you in need of anything for new babe?


----------



## mysticmomma

or anyone else in your family?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Thanks Trisha.









We are still trying to get enough dipes for the babe. We have teeny tiny newborn diapers but nothing between newborn and mediums which DD is wearing. Other than that, all we need is a baby!

Less than 2 weeks now! 2 weeks!







:


----------



## mysticmomma

OK. I'm gonna fish around for some smalls. Anything you guys don't like? You good on clothes?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Haha, you need to empty your PM box!


----------



## mysticmomma

the first time ever! I renewed my subscription.


----------



## guestmama9920

Now THAT is a bump!







:

Wedding was last year?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
Now THAT is a bump!







:

Wedding was last year?

December 1st, 2007.










Pics if you wanna see


----------



## guestmama9920

Your DH wore your little one for the wedding? Is there a story behind that?

It's either genius or crazy, but either way I love it!

I could see us doing that!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
Your DH wore your little one for the wedding? Is there a story behind that?

It's either genius or crazy, but either way I love it!

I could see us doing that!









Yes, he wore her for the entire ceremony. The only story behind it is that she is rather attached to us and we couldn't stand the thought of leaving her with a sitter to cry and be miserable when we really wanted to be there with us. And I couldn't just hold her because my dress was covered in Swarovski crystals that were only attached by a little thread.

It turned out fabulously and I'm so happy we did it that way now.


----------



## asianyoushi

so stupid rules are making it so u cant read my birth stories... grr so im not gonna be around anymore way too many damn rules to deal with and my siggie has been the same since my son was born and now they feel like its okay to delete my stories. whatever. not up for the "big brother" dicating how i live on and off computers. bye everyone

-diD hope u have an awesome labor and delivery.


----------



## chanibell

One of my best friends lives in Muswell Hill and I loved it there while I was visiting. My penpal of about 18 years lives in Essex and I thought that was a nice place too. Yep, Ive had the same penpal since I was 15! Crazy!
Next time I go, I want to see Robert Smith's house. I know where he lives and may stalk him! J/K ( not really!) One of my favorite shows is Eastenders and I watch it all the time. I should have been born in England....









I hope I can go back soon,but it may not be for a long long while since I have lots o bills to pay.....


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asianyoushi* 
so stupid rules are making it so u cant read my birth stories... grr so im not gonna be around anymore way too many damn rules to deal with and my siggie has been the same since my son was born and now they feel like its okay to delete my stories. whatever. not up for the "big brother" dicating how i live on and off computers. bye everyone

-diD hope u have an awesome labor and delivery.


----------



## rabbitmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmom* 
I AM one of those (a Capricorn), so thank you!









Good for you!







My oldest best friend from childhood is a Capricorn too, she's one of the most wonderful people I know. And so tidy, and clever, successful, and kind - Capricorns are great.









Btw my husband comes from the same area as Jane Austen came from, that's good enough reason to go there, probably good enough reason to move there permanently.


----------



## mysticmomma

DiD,

You have a few gifts for DD, and a few warm shirts as well.

I'm also waiting on a few small diapers to arrive and some 0-6 month clothes. Plus a few goodies for you.

I'm going to wait for the dipes to arrive before I ship.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Awww Trisha, you're so sweet.


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Awww Trisha, you're so sweet.









My DD is the sweet one. She was so excited to pick out some things!


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Tracy I just wanted to say again, thank you so much for doing the charts for my husband and me.

I'm a little worried about how much difficulty it seems we'll both have this year. It looks like a lot of conflict, financial problems, struggles for me balancing school and family, struggles for my DH, and my Saturn return.

It's tempting to drop it all and run to England now!


You know, DiD, often people who marry are usually close in age to one another. Because of that, they often get the same outter planet aspects. And certainly things like Saturn returns can happen at the same time.

My DH and I are not the same age but just the way the planets fall in his chart and the way they fall in mine we can get these nasty little squares at the same time. Bugs the shit out of me. But it does not break us. Just a pain in the ass as he deals with his shit and deal with mine. Sometimes we find respite in each other.


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 







Not doing mine










I will put on my to-do list. I'm slogging through some of my other promises. bear with me.


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onemagicmummy* 
im in england and it sucks. maybe its just my area but it sucks so badly i hate it. i want to move, i cant i am stuck here for at least 4 more years. hate hate hate it. DH is off work sick, going to lose his job so money is getting tight. i hate my area, i just do not fit in here even thought it where i grew up. im the "odd ball"the freak, the weird one, cos i am not like everyone else i BF past 1, i CD, i baby wear, i dont do CIO, i dont stick my kid in childcare just to get some peace. and what makes most people think im nuts is im having my 5th baby and *gasp* planning a home birth. i want to move far far away to a crunchier area near the coast or rural. it has to be my area. someone please tell me the rest of england is not like where i am (north tyneside)

oh i wish i could win the lotto, just enough for a house away from here and i would be happy

Kiz

You know, everyone is feeling crunched, especially now. I can tell you astrologically we all feel we are in between a rock and a hard place. We're in some aspects between now and the middle of the summer of 2010. I believe a lot of people are going to make some moves to be with more likeminded communities. You may find another area that serves you more and which you serve others better.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
You know, DiD, often people who marry are usually close in age to one another. Because of that, they often get the same outter planet aspects. And certainly things like Saturn returns can happen at the same time.

My DH and I are not the same age but just the way the planets fall in his chart and the way they fall in mine we can get these nasty little squares at the same time. Bugs the shit out of me. But it does not break us. Just a pain in the ass as he deals with his shit and deal with mine. Sometimes we find respite in each other.

We're 13 years apart in age, but we're both Geminis with strong Scorpio aspects so we are insanely similar in a lot of ways. The past 7 months have been really difficult but I actually have found lately that I admire my husband for his strength in getting us through this time, and I definitely feel like we're stronger as a couple because of these curve balls.


----------



## Britishmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onemagicmummy* 
im in england and it sucks. maybe its just my area but it sucks so badly i hate it. i want to move, i cant i am stuck here for at least 4 more years. hate hate hate it. DH is off work sick, going to lose his job so money is getting tight. i hate my area, i just do not fit in here even thought it where i grew up. im the "odd ball"the freak, the weird one, cos i am not like everyone else i BF past 1, i CD, i baby wear, i dont do CIO, i dont stick my kid in childcare just to get some peace. and what makes most people think im nuts is im having my 5th baby and *gasp* planning a home birth. i want to move far far away to a crunchier area near the coast or rural. it has to be my area. someone please tell me the rest of england is not like where i am (north tyneside)

oh i wish i could win the lotto, just enough for a house away from here and i would be happy

Kiz

Go south. Head for a cool part of London, and you'll fit in. I lived in Camden for a long time, and it was the coolest place. I was positively mainstream compared to most people there.

No, the rest of England is not at all like where you are. Go find somewhere else to live!!


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
We're 13 years apart in age, but we're both Geminis with strong Scorpio aspects so we are insanely similar in a lot of ways. The past 7 months have been really difficult but I actually have found lately that I admire my husband for his strength in getting us through this time, and I definitely feel like we're stronger as a couple because of these curve balls.


yep. I think you guys will be stronger for it. also, fwiw---you don't look 13 years apart.
i'm 14 with my dh. he's younger.


----------



## guestmama9920

Tracy can you tell from a chart if you'll have more kids??

I think we need more Lions in my house


----------



## mysticmomma

How is everyone today? I'm off to bed, but hope to see some action on here tomorrow.


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
Tracy can you tell from a chart if you'll have more kids??

I think we need more Lions in my house









not always.

I have a chart that could have had several kids but a lot of the energy I work out in my chart is through my creativity and certainly my career when it was active. One kid was all I got but tons of energy in other ways.

btw
mysticmomma and asianyoushi you should have received my emails a few days ago.


----------



## 5796

well, I see the pound is going down even further, Britishmama..... that darn barcley's right?

Did,
What is the status on baby?

off topic --btw

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=409


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
well, I see the pound is going down even further, Britishmama..... that darn barcley's right?

Did,
What is the status on baby?

off topic --btw

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=409









:







:







:







: I just took money out too!!!!! If it goes much lower I'm playing the currency market


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
Did,
What is the status on baby?

Check this thread for an update after Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## 5796

approaching Superbowl Sunday in two days.....


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I have Trisha's cell number. I'll send her a text or something to let her know the moment the baby arrives.


----------



## mysticmomma

and i will dutifully post here as soon as I receive it.


----------



## mysticmomma

We're all







: for you DiD!


----------



## gardenmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
We're all







: for you DiD!









:


----------



## guestmama9920

we are covered in snow!!!!!







:







:







:







:


----------



## mysticmomma

DiD started on Pit around 2am, and as of an hour ago or so was awaiting the doctor to come in and break her water. Still waiting!


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
DiD started on Pit around 2am, and as of an hour ago or so was awaiting the doctor to come in and break her water. Still waiting!


pit first? how strange, send my love!!!!







:


----------



## mysticmomma

They didn't AROM because babe is still too high. They were going to cytotec next and I think were giving up for the day after that. She's mega bummed. I'll keep posting.


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
They didn't AROM because babe is still too high. They were going to cytotec next and I think were giving up for the day after that. She's mega bummed. I'll keep posting.

shoot tht is the dangerous stuff


----------



## mysticmomma

4:32 Doc just broke water. DiD says to expect baby by 5pm.


----------



## mysticmomma

Has anyone seen my period? Seriously, it's late. I'm thinking at least a week, and that's if I"m on 28 days right now. But I'm more like 24-26. I took a hpt a week ago: BFN, another one yesterday: BFN, and then 1 today before I took some pain meds. The one today was negative at first, but then may have an evap line. I'm not sure if I re-looked within the 10 minute time frame. It may have been a few extra minutes. I may retest in the morning with FMU using my last $ store test.


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
4:32 Doc just broke water. DiD says to expect baby by 5pm.


Oh, I hope the baby is here all snug in Did's arms and boob.

hugs to all....

oh, and wishing you a period, MysticMomma.


----------



## mysticmomma

Lucius Kincaid was born at 946 (DiD time). 8lbs even and 20 inches. Perfect and healthy baby boy!


----------



## mysticmomma

I think I had a second line this time in the timeframe. It was so faint. I know, a line is a line, but this line... well, maybe it's special. Time to buy a digital.


----------



## mysticmomma

Guess what Tracy, Eric's "get pregnant" aspect came early. My digital said "PREGNANT." We've had 8 m/c, so I really don't feel excited yet, but kinda am, if that makes sense.


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Lucius Kincaid was born at 946 (DiD time). 8lbs even and 20 inches. Perfect and healthy baby boy!


Awesome!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Did!!!!!!

is it pronounced Looshus?


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Guess what Tracy, Eric's "get pregnant" aspect came early. My digital said "PREGNANT." We've had 8 m/c, so I really don't feel excited yet, but kinda am, if that makes sense.


well, we did see it there, didn't we?

Congrats!


----------



## gardenmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Lucius Kincaid was born at 946 (DiD time). 8lbs even and 20 inches. Perfect and healthy baby boy!

Hooray! Congratulations, hugs and much much love!














:


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
Awesome!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, Did!!!!!!

is it pronounced Looshus?

Yep.









Birth story here.


----------



## mysticmomma

I'm starting to get a little nausea in the am. Especially if I don't eat. This one might be a keeper. How is everyone else?


----------



## 5796

ah, congrats on the morningsickness, mystycimomma

I am running around, fundraising for ds's school. barely have a minute to pee. thank god I'm not pregnant! I'd be peeing all the time.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I am enjoying my new little love so, so much. He is absolutely wonderful.

Congrats on the new hopefully sticky babe Trisha!


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I am enjoying my new little love so, so much. He is absolutely wonderful.

Congrats on the new hopefully sticky babe Trisha!









OH! Do you have any pics up yet?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Just a couple:

At the hospital
At home


----------



## mysticmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Just a couple:

At the hospital
At home

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Awwwww


----------



## 5796

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Awwwww









:


----------



## mysticmomma

DiD, do you still need things? That last box didn't go out to you. I've been so damn sick and weak and miserable... guess this baby is sticking.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Lucius has grown a LOT in 2 weeks and is starting to fit into the size small diapers and covers and the 0-3 months clothes. Hang onto what you've got for your new babe.


----------



## rabbitmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chanibell* 
Next time I go, I want to see Robert Smith's house. I know where he lives and may stalk him!

I have driven past his house! On an outing to a very windy beach (as they are in England). Norway at least has the advantage of warm summers, and less wind and rain!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
Lucius Kincaid was born at 946 (DiD time). 8lbs even and 20 inches. Perfect and healthy baby boy!

Hurrah! Congratulations! (a bit late) And so cute!









Well, I'm not going to England yet, but we're getting a visitor from England next weekend, in the form of my brother-in-law. By the looks of it he will get to see some REAL snow, not the half-inch that closed England down a couple of weeks ago.









I must remember to remind him to bring salt and vinegar crisps!


----------



## 5796

Britishmum,
How was the surgery?


----------



## beaderselbow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
I would love to get a little boat and ride the locks with DH and DS.


If you do ever come to England check out this....

http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/ll...eyfiverise.htm

This is just 30 mins away from us and it is beautiful


----------



## lavieenrose

We spent our honeymoon in England and Scotland, and we've wanted to go back ever since. Now when we do, we'll take our daughter which will be even more fun.


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Lucius has been in the hospital


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Lucius has been in the hospital

what an ordeal! I'm glad in the end it was nothing

You know it's so funny, over here DD was so lethargic, couldn't even open her eyes, had strange muscle twitches like sezuires, all they could tell us was she wasn't getting enough BM, well her wee was clear so I knew better than that

they never did a single test









We now know it was from super low calcium and we're pretty damn lucky nothing happened to her.

I guess you can't win, too many tests or not enough. I am shocked they did all those LP's though.

Hope things are back to normal soon!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Well it wasn't _nothing_ but at least it was a treatable infection.

I think the main reason they did so many lumbar punctures is because if he'd had meningitis that would be the only way to detect it. He still has all these little scabs on his back from the needle pokes and it makes me so sad.


----------



## guestmama9920

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Well it wasn't _nothing_ but at least it was a treatable infection.

I think the main reason they did so many lumbar punctures is because if he'd had meningitis that would be the only way to detect it. He still has all these little scabs on his back from the needle pokes and it makes me so sad.










I meant nothing as in it wasn't something serious









Hopefully those will heal since he's so young, mine never did but I was older, just a heads up incase they don't disappear

Where are the new pics????


----------



## DaughterOfKali

DiD- How scary!









I'll join this tribe. I lived in England for 2 yrs and I miss my friends there. I also miss Glastonbury. That's where I'd go back to (along with London) if I was able to vacation there.


----------



## rabbitmum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Lucius has been in the hospital

That must have been really, really awful and scary for you all!







: Good thing you went to the ER, I'm so glad your little man felt better relatively soon!


----------



## rabbitmum

Meanwhile I haven't been in England, but my brother-in-law who lives in England has been here over the weekend!

A few things he said made me re-think whether I actually want to live there, though. Starting school at four... not as many parks and playgrounds as here... less of an out-of-doors culture for kids... less child-friendly in general, he says.

But there's still the pies, cheap take-away curries, and not least: salt'n vinegar crisps!







:

And we have been invited over for this summer! That will be fun!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 

Where are the new pics????









They won't be up much longer but I'll try to remember to send you the password for the full gallery of our professional photo shoot. They are soooo cute.


----------



## DaughterOfKali

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
They won't be up much longer but I'll try to remember to send you the password for the full gallery of our professional photo shoot. They are soooo cute.

May I see them too?


----------



## mysticmomma

ahem.... and me?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

Check your PM boxes, ladies!


----------



## gardenmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Lucius has been in the hospital

So glad that you're all home, together. I can't imagine what a fright you went through. I hope he continues to get better and is fully recovered soon.


----------



## DaughterOfKali

DiD- Seeing those pics made me seriously yearn for a little babe in my arms.


----------

